# Birkwood Childrens Hospital, Lanarkshire May '09



## mr_bones (May 10, 2009)

Birkwood was our last explore in Scotland, the heavens had opened and we were all tired and fed up. Our spirits were lifted as we gradually neared the magnificent main building.

Eventually we were inside and soaking up the grandeur of this slowly deteriorating building. The two tower staircases were quite possibly the most impressive i had ever seen - unfortunately the handheld photos didn't quite do them justice.

A great explore, and a fantastic end to the trip. Note the basement hair salon!

Visited with Jaff Fox, Lost and Havoc. Kate stayed in the dry!

Please excuse Olympus C750 photos! They looked better on the camera screen.


----------



## klempner69 (May 10, 2009)

*Nice place*

Love this place too...looks pretty much Chav free too.Pics are good as well

Stu


----------



## Gorecki (May 10, 2009)

AHHHHHH this is the place which reminds me of the exterior of Ury House in Aberdeenshire. 
I'm pretty sure it was the same architect. 
Looks decent, GOod Job :icon_evil


----------



## nickyw_uk (May 11, 2009)

Wicked place and wicked photos!


----------



## Skin ubx (May 11, 2009)

Nice to see inside at last. Wasnt so friendly when I was there. Well done and looks as I thought well worth it.


----------



## Krypton (May 11, 2009)

Love the spiral staircase and the chandelior. Great pics!


----------



## King Al (May 11, 2009)

Looks like a fantastic end to a great trip, the lack of chavification is awesome! Is that a fire hose that has not been unravelled!!!


----------



## havoc (May 11, 2009)

This place was soooooo worth the effort, stunning building. Nice shots B.


----------



## Cuban B. (May 11, 2009)

It really is a stunner and would be one of my ideal homes if it wasn't in such a bad area. Some lovely features I not seen from here before. Did you go in any of the outbuildings?


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 11, 2009)

Those ceilings are incredibly beautiful. Another wave of jealousy has just hit me! 

Now't wrong with your pics as far as I can see 

Proper job matey!


----------



## mr_bones (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies, and yes Havoc it was definitely worth wandering around in the rain like a lemon for this one. 



Cuban B. said:


> It really is a stunner and would be one of my ideal homes if it wasn't in such a bad area. Some lovely features I not seen from here before. Did you go in any of the outbuildings?



Is the area bad? I know some of the more central areas seemed pretty rough. Didn't do any of the outbuildings, and noticed one of the single storey buildings had been burnt out.


----------



## Potter (May 11, 2009)

Fantastic place.

Great work.


----------



## Cuban B. (May 11, 2009)

Yeah I've heard it's a rough area, half the shops are boarded up on the main street, even the court had boards where windows had been smashed in. When I went for a pint the bar man poured himself one whenever anyone bought a drink, once he was half-cut I whipped him at pool 

There's more hospitally stuff in one of the outbuildings, like wards with beds and furniture in them.


----------



## escortmad79 (May 11, 2009)

mr_bones said:


> Thanks for all the replies, and yes Havoc it was definitely worth wandering around in the rain like a lemon for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the area bad? I know some of the more central areas seemed pretty rough. Didn't do any of the outbuildings, and noticed one of the single storey buildings had been burnt out.


One of the outbuildings was torched a few months ago


----------



## Adrenaline (May 15, 2009)

escortmad79 said:


> One of the outbuildings was torched a few months ago



Theres a nice little asbestos sign attached to the fence surrounding it too.
Loved this place and it really is the ultimate in staircase porn  good pics.

edit: one of the other buildings is full of kitchen goodies, an old type writer, computer, record player and an a nice set of red scales


----------



## Urban Shadow (May 15, 2009)

I'll be going there asap, looks cracking like.


----------



## sheep21 (May 15, 2009)

so much original wood, glass and plaster still in orginal condition. I am in love with this site!


----------



## chrissyguk (May 15, 2009)

Looks awesome - i should go there before the young ones ruin it with their bucky and stuff... looks brill staircase and all im really glad we take these pictures


----------

